# Ugly Jacket?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm trying to convince our softgoods buyer that this is not an ugly jacket

YouTube - Shaun White - Double McTwist 1260

He also wore this during the X-Games. It is similar to his jacket from 09-10 lineup. The red one with pictures on it. This time is is blueish purple with pictures on it. The rest of us in the office think it looks sick.

I personally want this jacket badly


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

it's pretty ugly

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> it's pretty ugly
> 
> alasdair


Ugly as in bad, or ugly as in sick nasty?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not a jacket I'd wear, but it's definitely not ugly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it. Not necessarily what I'd pick, but I definitely don't consider it ugly and I wouldn't have a problem wearing it.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i think that the '09 jussi anorak is really ugly, but people seem to like it.

i guess it doesnt really matter how it looks to other people so long as you like it yourself.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought it was ok. But what would I know I just bought a *Burton Restricted Chigurh Jacket *with the nudie ladies on it. 

Its such a psychadelic jacket even the model wearing it in this pic is zoned out!!! haha


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That is one F'in *AWESOME* jacket Cav! :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

O.MAI.GAWD. This makes me want to throw-up in my hair. 

As one of the resident gay homosexuals pillow-biters on here, I really think I should have my very own on sub-forum on snowboard "fashion" (Chrithh Thhedithhionths Fathithion tipthhs" or something super-gay and listhpy like that). You heterosexuals are clearly damaged people if you want wear shit like that out in public. 

YouTube - Shaun White - Double McTwist 1260

Ok, what the hell is she wearing!? Bitch looks like she can't figure out if it is time to rob a bank, smoke a blunt, or throw several dozen Klondike bars into a Torro chipper-shredder before smearing them all over her jacket. Get some couth, lowbrow. If your going to dress like a post-modern Zebra, at least have the sense to accssorize in a respectable manner. I mean, really, you are going wear so-called "matching" helmet, goggles, and pants with that? I've seen better attempts from coke whores at amateur pre-op tranny drag night. And who the hell is two-tone tan-disaster you are hanging out with? The two of you compliment each other like bleach and ammonia. Shaun, I know your rock star and all, but really, you can do better than this. Next time hire Pat Benatar or REO Speedwaggon to dress you. 



Actually, it's a decent jacket. I wouldn't wear it, but not ugly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sedition said:


> O.MAI.GAWD. This makes me want to throw-up in my hair.
> 
> As one of the resident gay homosexuals pillow-biters on here, I really think I should have my very own on sub-forum on snowboard "fashion" (Chrithh Thhedithhionths Fathithion tipthhs" or something super-gay and listhpy like that). You heterosexuals are clearly damaged people if you want wear shit like that out in public.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I laughed kind of hard at this.

NoTickets: The purpose of my question is not based on what I think people will think of me, it is to get a consensus to show the buyer that this jacket is in fact not ugly.

Although I got my not ugly votes, the fact that all of you said that you wouldn't wear it doesn't help the cause lol.

I also think it would just be smart to buy the jacket that Shaun wore at the X-Games. I'm getting no matter what anyone thinks of it lol. I thought it was sick the moment I saw this video.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd wear it. Same with the one that the hardcore zoned out guy is wearing.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I rather like it. And since everyone unfamiliar with the snowboard industry have at least heard of Shaun White, then it would be a safe bet to stock a jacket which is named after someone the average Joe is familiar( in a sense) with.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam I Am said:


> And since everyone unfamiliar with the snowboard industry have at least heard of Shaun White, then it would be a safe bet to stock a jacket which is named after someone the average Joe is familiar( in a sense) with.


Great (marketing) point.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

sedition said:


> Great (marketing) point.


 
Yes. I know. I'm a genius. *tips hat*


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

sedition said:


> And who the hell is two-tone tan-disaster you are hanging out with?


 Haha man you just killed me!!!!!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Shaun is putting his signature under some of the ugliest gear out there, ever. I guess his name is the only one in the world that can move such horrible looking stuff off the racks. I imagine the archetypal buyer for his gear is a 13-18 y.o. shit who won't stop pestering his parents until they buy him the latest "Shaun White" this and that. Having said that, I would prolly wear it if I could get it for free.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The jacket's not hideous, but it wouldn't be something I'd wear.


----------

